# W:Pred Turret H: $$ & Bitz



## Axys (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently picked up a Rhino and am looking for a single turret to upgrade it to a Predator. Any one will do... it's eventually going to be mod'd up to a Baal with TL assault cannons, but I can do that myself. I am willing to pay for it or trade some things for it. I have access to a plethora of SM things, plenty of normal bitz, but also some varied terminator parts, BT gear, & GK gear. May also have some Daemon bitz to haggle with.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have one i can sell to you.
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/predator-turret-p-607.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry it sold out


----------



## Axys (Feb 23, 2011)

damn... hopefully another will turn up some time.


----------

